# Failed Ceramic Coating



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

I have a car in at the min that has been coated at another localist dealer with Ceramic Coating, what coating we are unsure as the company won't tell them simply referring to it as their "signature coating".

Anyway what ever it is its garbage, on the parts that still show SOME signs of coating the paint can still be marred, its swirl up to death, and this chap knows how to wash a car properly.

see how the water is behaving on the flatter panels compared to the vertical.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Makes me cringe to see dealerships offering ceramic coatings to customers,that water behavior tells it all,I feel sorry for the owner.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

suspal said:


> Makes me cringe to see dealerships offering ceramic coatings to customers,that water behavior tells it all,I feel sorry for the owner.


this is from a detailer NOT a dealership!!!!!!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Did they coat the bonnet / roof ? 

Mine beads / sheets better than that and mine's only polished and waxed :thumb:

How will you remove this ?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Was there any time scale quoted prior to application? What kind of use has the car had in this time? Is it garaged or parked outside? Any top up products used in the year and a half the coating has been on?
Not playing devils advocate here but even something regarded as decent ie Nanolex si3d only states 12months or 20k miles protection.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The video title mentions 18months? 

Depending on mileage, exposure and maintenance routine 12/18months would be quite possible.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll be honest after 18 months I would expect a ceramic to break down it doesn't last forever 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

after 18 month you would expect an off the shelf on to be broken down NOT ONE YOUR PAID £1300 for!!!!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hang on is this video shot 18 months after the coating being applied?????


Gonz.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

BrummyPete said:


> I'll be honest after 18 months I would expect a ceramic to break down it doesn't last forever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


do gtechniq not quote 5-7 years guaranteed protection with their top end coatings?


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

euge07 said:


> do gtechniq not quote 5-7 years guaranteed protection with their top end coatings?


They quote 7 years for their Crystal Serum
5 years for Crystal Serum light
1.5 years for Exo

I've a year and a month of crystal serum light and exo on at the minute, the Crystal Serum light is still going strong, but I reapplied exo as it was damaged by traffic film remover in my soap. (never knew it was in it)


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> after 18 month you would expect an off the shelf on to be broken down NOT ONE YOUR PAID £1300 for!!!!


As you haven't been told what the product was how do you know it was not "off the shelf". It could be the owner was simply ripped off.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Got to love dealer applied coatings :/


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

You can't slag off the coating without knowing what it is and how long a durability claim was made by who ever applied it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

A few of you have missed my point. 

Im not having a pop at the coating itsself. This coat8ng is labeled as there "signiture" coating made and blenxed wespecially for them. The job was £1300 so its getiing up there, the fact the company wont tell them whp evwn makes the coating and the fact its failed so fast is vwry poor and a compleat rip off in my eyes compleatly..


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

This is nice )


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Offset Detailing said:


> Got to love dealer applied coatings :/


It's a local detailer to him. It did say dealer in the original post but later states a detailer.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> A few of you have missed my point.
> 
> Im not having a pop at the coating itsself. This coat8ng is labeled as there "signiture" coating made and blenxed wespecially for them. The job was £1300 so its getiing up there, the fact the company wont tell them whp evwn makes the coating and the fact its failed so fast is vwry poor and a compleat rip off in my eyes compleatly..


It does make it a complete rip off.

You do have to question the person who spends £1300 and doesn't ask simple questions. If you care enough to spend so much you would surely have some understanding and interest in the product?

If someone spent £1300 and was promised the coating would last years, why is the car with you?

Has the other detailer had the chance to rectify their job if they promised so much?


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> A few of you have missed my point.
> 
> Im not having a pop at the coating itsself. This coat8ng is labeled as there "signiture" coating made and blenxed wespecially for them. The job was £1300 so its getiing up there, the fact the company wont tell them whp evwn makes the coating and the fact its failed so fast is vwry poor and a compleat rip off in my eyes compleatly..


Have you been to the boozer bud? For someone who can't even check the spelling on a simple post wouldn't be getting my car to rectify a supposedly £1300 botch job! :wall:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

What happens after a refresh? Give it a hit with fallout remover and thorough wash, how does it perform then?
TBH, mine gets a bit like that when it hasn't been washed for a while (though not to that extent); from what I can see there is still something there, as the water does run off, just not immediately.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

MagpieRH said:


> What happens after a refresh? Give it a hit with fallout remover and thorough wash, how does it perform then?
> TBH, mine gets a bit like that when it hasn't been washed for a while (though not to that extent); from what I can see there is still something there, as the water does run off, just not immediately.


That is afger wash and fallout


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

Moet1974 said:


> Have you been to the boozer bud? For someone who can't even check the spelling on a simple post wouldn't be getting my car to rectify a supposedly £1300 botch job! :wall:


Sorry, can you explain the need for an english devree in order to detail cars?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Hmmm... this thread is a little bit Facebook Detailing Addicts isn't it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Your probably not going to want to hear this, the durability is just a guide. It does depend on the miles you drive. If you do a lot, especially winter miles they can wear out the coating quicker. Add to that a couple of dealer washes when it goes in for a service and you can kiss goodbye to the coating. 

A mild APC or a decon may bring it back. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm still getting my head around the £1300!!! :doublesho


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

What's the coating then? I can call my excrement a signature coating, slap it on and charge £1300 for it and rub it off.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, can you explain the need for an english devree in order to detail cars?


Well didn't I shoot myself in the foot. Appalling grammar and sentence construction. :wall: Having said I'll stick by my criticism. Anyway to take a fellow detailers work to task on a public forum really should be done with some specific evidence. Don't think you'd like your work slagging off in a public domain. Supporter or not I doesn't wash well with me.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The problem with a lot of coatings is that installers are quoting what the manufacturer (which usually aren't a manufacturer) has told them, and haven't been around long enough to see them through a full cycle. 
So ANYONE who installs a coating and quotes a time period that is longer than the total time they have been detailing could end up in this similar situation should someone want to air it.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with blackrocs post earlier this thread is getting a bit Facebook which isn't like this forum and one of the reasons so many of us use it 

In relation to the initial post I completely agree if I paid £1300 for a coating I'd like to know all about it and expect it to last at least what I'd been quoted / promised so I don't see the issue with the post. 

There's been no naming and shaming of any companies so I don't see any harm done. OP is obviously and understandably IMO frustrated with fellow "detailers" (and I mean companies not personal detailers like many of us on here) giving the reputable companies a bad name which isn't unique as we have all seen on various posts.


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a few points, but they are just my opinion.

£1300 is not a bad price if the paintwork was in poor condition. If the detailer in question has to spend on a few days on the car correcting the paint before the coating can be applied, then he/she has to charge for time. Bills do not stop. I am always amazed at how some people don't realise how expensive it is running a detailing unit. You have rent, electricity, gas, materials, insurance (this is sooo high) and time. None of it is free.

Alot of coatings offered on the market today need annual top ups and or decon washes for the coatings to keep working. 
The original post doesn't state what the coating is, what warranty was offered or how the car is maintained - saying that the owner knows how to wash a car doesn't mean a thing. Has the detailer in question even been offered the opportunity to look at the car and rectify any problems?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2017)

EVL said:


> I have a few points, but they are just my opinion.
> 
> £1300 is not a bad price if the paintwork was in poor condition. If the detailer in question has to spend on a few days on the car correcting the paint before the coating can be applied, then he/she has to charge for time. Bills do not stop. I am always amazed at how some people don't realise how expensive it is running a detailing unit. You have rent, electricity, gas, materials, insurance (this is sooo high) and time. None of it is free.
> 
> ...


the price imo was fine, as i didn't see the car, but it was described, so i actually think it was cheap knowing just how sticky and horrible jag paint is.

the coating should imo of been performing better, this issue is the coating is unbranded and as we don't know who its made by it could be infact be anything.

The owners wash routine is actually very very good, good products, good technique and regally, the vid above is after a full wash and decon.

i won't be naming the previous company as i stated to this customer if i didn't do my own cars it would in fact be this company id choose to do my car, i wouldn't however use their coating!


----------

